# Triplets! *Pics added on post #8



## PotterWatch (Jan 29, 2013)

One of our Dorper ewes had triplets today. One didn't make it, it was still fully in the sack when I went out to find them.  I think the ewe was just too focused on the first two to pay attention to the last one. What a surprise that she had three in there though!  How often do Dorpers have triplets?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow. Sorry about the one. 

Pictures??


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry you lost one...but, congrats on the twins   Not sure how many Dorpers have triplets...singles or twins...too bad the ewe couldn't wait for you to be there when she delivered.

And yes...need lambie photos!!!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 29, 2013)

Thats great news you've got twins which both will do well I'm sure 
Triplets sounds good but can lead to all sorts of probs - two years ago we had a mum who fed triplet ewes which were so good they joined the breeding flock but this year we had triplets who all died


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 29, 2013)

Trips aren't that uncommon. But all ewes should produce twins unless they are first timmers or very old. But it is harder to get dorpers to take the third lamb sometimes. Great job, but pics please. We're all pic junkies you know.


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll have to get pictures in a couple days. Way too much going on tomorrow. It was too bad about the third one, but it may not have survived anyway. The two that lived are small but the third one was even smaller.  I would have always been worried about the little one getting enough to eat. Luckily these were born to our favorite and most friendly ewe so hopefully we will get these two to be friendly with us as well. 90% of our flock isn't friendly with people at all. We hope to change that over the years, at least with the ewe lambs we plan to keep for breeding.


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry about the third lamb but congratulations on the twins.  whoo hoo!!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 1, 2013)

Managed to snap some pictures today.  They are both ewe lambs and very cute!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

the little lambies are so cute. I have this thing for the white with black markings... just too darned cute!


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Good for you . Congratulations and you've got some pretty cute models there too


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I love those dorpers.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 1, 2013)

Cute little sweetie lambs...Adorable children!


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, the ewe lambs are cute but the kids are adorable, as Bon stated.   They look so happy with their lambs.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice girls (all four of them) congrads on the babies


----------

